# TODAY ON RO!



## Phinnsmommy (Jun 10, 2008)

[align=center] *TODAY ON RO!

*Hey guys!




How sweet is this??




Send vibes to Zoe, (*Jenk*) who has digestive issues.

:hearts




*WHO AM I?








:woohoo
*[/align]


----------



## PepnFluff (Jun 10, 2008)

Ooo is that dear wee Beebo? I was just at his blog admiring how cute he was!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 10, 2008)

[align=center]*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO Bunnybunbunb!!!* [/align]

[align=center]:balloons:[/align]
[align=center]and[/align]
[align=center]*Rabbitsonline.net is MOVING! but our address will be the same! We will be shut down for a short time one day this week, but don't worry! We have a  yahoo group!* [/align]


----------



## swanlake (Jun 10, 2008)

just to let you all know, i am leaving for japan and will not be back for ten days.



lots of pics and videos when i get back!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 10, 2008)

OMG!!!!

*What am I going to do without this place?!! :shock: (also, will the new server make it easier for me to switch between font sizes etc, cos I can't seem to get this back to normal size lol!) What day is the big move likely to be? I wish all those taking part in it good luck! :clover:*
*




*


----------



## Alexah (Jun 10, 2008)

That must be the cute little Beebo! 

And Silvie, tricky tricky today with choosing that pic for the "guess that bunny" bit . He he! I love it .


----------



## Becca (Jun 10, 2008)

WEEEE I'm very excited - I hope the "moving"" goes well!!


----------



## lilangelhotots (Jun 10, 2008)

Awe! That is my boy, Beebo. Ah!! We're moving already? lol I can't wait to see the new forum. Happy Birthday Bunnybunbunb!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Bunnybunbunb

And have a great trip, Swanlake - should be awesome

Jan


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 10, 2008)

Swanlake! I completely forgot to get our Bunley going! I'm so sorry!

and don't worry! we should only be down a few hours to a day at most!


----------



## BSAR (Jun 10, 2008)

I can't wait to move!!


----------



## kirst3buns (Jun 11, 2008)

> Swanlake! I completely forgot to get our Bunley going! I'm so sorry!


I wondered what ever happened to that idea. My kids loved it. Is it still on?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 11, 2008)

I forgot about it. I think it was during spring break or something and I just lost the time to start it. 

I'll see what I can come up with..... I feel awful tho cause she was the one who suggested it and she wanted to take him to Japan with her


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 11, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> [align=center]*Rabbitsonline.net is MOVING! but our address will be the same! We will be shut down for a short time one day this week, *[/align]


:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock: - hope its not during the week day or I may have to actually work at my job as opposed to hanging out on RO all day!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 11, 2008)

I think they are going to try to shut down at night but it's up in the air as to how long it will take the site to transfer over...... it could be just a little time or a day.

Baxter! can keep you busy.... Bo can give him some ideas so you don't get bored!


----------

